
WebUSB connects devices directly to the browser via the web - velmu
http://react-etc.net/entry/webusb-connects-devices-directly-to-the-browser-via-the-web
======
onion2k
I can imagine being about to read and write to USB devices from a webpage
might be interesting, though I'm not sure how many people would trust it. I've
played with the idea already by writing a Chrome app using the USB API -
[https://developer.chrome.com/apps/usb](https://developer.chrome.com/apps/usb)
\- it works really well.

